# release



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

back tension releases. I used them and my scores went up 40 points indoors


----------



## Hoytkiller (Aug 18, 2009)

It depends what your using it for and what your comfortable with.


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

both have the ups and downs

straps are good for hunting

but i just switched to a BT release and the scores are like night and day. i shot at least 30 points better with the bt.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

It all depends, I like a wrist strap since I bowhunt alot and you can attach it very fast. I have heard that a back tension is more accurrate for some people but I'm perfectly happy with my wrist strap release.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It depends on how you personally shoot, what you shoot, and how much time you want to devote to learing how to shoot backtension corectly. 

If you shoot indoor, 3d, or, outdoor target and want to compete your best; you will want to go to BT.

For hunting it is personal preferance.

As far as accuracy goes, bt is more accutate due the fact that it fires a cleaner shot. If you shoot BT with a strap release it can be just as accurate as a regular BT release


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

never shot a bp always had my truball wrist strap


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i love a thumb trigger, added sccuracy but it goes off when you want it too, carters are great releases!


----------



## whack and stack (Jan 18, 2010)

so would a thumb release give the accuracy that the back tension would and be better for hunting?


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

it might help but back tension teaches you to shot properly and any flaw in your form shows up.


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I shoot a strap mainly because I hunt and thats all ive ever had.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

everything posted here is true. A thumb release such as a Carter or a Stan and other bigger brands you should be using BT with..... i shoot a BT and its gotten me two perfect scores in a row. The BT is a release mainly target shooters and 3D shooters shoot. People Generally use the thumb style release for hunting. i dont like the T.R.U Ball thumb releases though. i shoot a T.R.U Ball hinge and love it.
More discipline is put into a BT. Ive noticed that i also hold soo much steadier with a BT when my pin is on the target. The whole BT vs. Wrist Strap index finger trigger release is a personal opinion.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I know for a fact that every style of release can be incredibly accurate and shot well. I have seen people win international tournaments with all kinds to know better.

However, there is a few things that need to be taken into account. The most important aspect is which feels better when you anchor. Personally, I can NOT get comfortable with a wrist strap, but I will hold a hand-held all day long. I can be consistent with a hand held, and that is what really matters. Try both styles (hand held and wrist strap) and decide which general category you prefer, and go from there. 

Then it is a question of back tension or trigger. As a side note, there are both styles of trigger for both kind of interface, but I don't know of any wrist strap hinges. There are tension-style back tension wrist releases, but that is a whole other discussion. 

So, trigger vs. back tension. Both have their pros and cons. Lets go with the back tension first:

Pros: Forces you to shoot properly with your back, makes you have a surprise release, simple-very little that can break, sometimes makes you hold steadier. 
Cons: They can still be punched, whatever you think. I know a kid who WILL punch it. Also, they are hard to learn if you do not have a coach. They really are not the kind of thing you want to learn on your own. You WILL develop bad habits that will be a pain to cure. Finally, they are NOT good for hunting (for the most part anyways). You can not force them to go off and have it work out well. 

And now the trigger:

Pros: You can control the shot, you can still shoot it with back tension, they are easier to lean without a coach.
Cons: Lots of things that can go wrong or break, you can really punch it which will go bad, you don't always have a surprise release.

I think the best thing is to go try a bunch of them. Shoot as many as you can get your hands on. Then you decide which one you like the best.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

I cannot get used to a wrist strap release either.

Here is my opinion:
Wrist Strap:EVERYTHING release, Punchable,Get Really Bad Target Panic, you can control the shot, not a surprise shot
Thumb Style: EVERYTHING release, Can be used as a BT and should be used as a BT unless hunting. Not really much target panic envolved.
Hinge and resistance activated BT: Target and 3D release ONLY!!! Target Panic involved if not taught right. a coach isnt necessary if you do reading on websites like this one.


I never had a coach when i started shooting BT. i learned everything from my dad who had no experience whatsoever with BT either. He learned everything from AT.


----------



## Grayseas5873 (Aug 8, 2008)

A double trigger release, like http://web.me.com/linwood_smith/Linwood_Smith_Archery/Welcome.html
Induces a surprise release. It make you relax your hand to fire. There is a little learning curve (10-15 shoots). Works well.


----------

